# 2nd Trimester Anxiety & Worry?



## BabyBumpAhead

I don't know if it's because I work in health care and see a lot of worse case scenarios or it's that a lot of people get this way, but I'm so anxious and worried right now. 

We haven't had a scan in 4 weeks and don't have another one for 4 more. I have managed to convince myself, based on nothing other than pure neuroticism, that one of the babies has stopped growing. :shrug:

It's not rational, but it's weighing on me so much.

Does anyone else have major worry problems right now? I wish I could see them or feel them - it feels like limbo. After having 3 scans between 5 and 12 weeks this just feels so long.

Can't stop worrying. Hope I'm not alone. Any ideas what I should do? Just press through?


----------



## CaliGirl35

You can't get a scan before that?! Two months without a scan with twins does seem like a long stretch.. I can't imagine that wait! I am given a scan at every Dr. appt. and in fact I go every two weeks for a scan, its about to be once a week, starting at 32 weeks- I would tell your Dr. that something is just not feeling right for you, and you want a scan. I am sure that you are just working yourself up for no reason!! But I can relate, as it's totally something I would do... I'm horrible with the "what if's" and can easily work myself into completely freaking myself out with irrational thoughts! :shrug:
If your Dr. will not get you in for a scan, order a doppler. I got one and used it to easy my fears during the first and more than half of the second trimester!!


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi 
Believe me the WHOLE 9 months all I did was worry about every ache, pain, twinge etc. I lived with my doppler permanently on constantly checking heartbeats. My little boy did weigh 2lb behind at week 28 and I had to deliver at 34 weeks because of this but I totally believe you will FEEL that it really is wrong, I knew something was wrong with him, call it mother's intuition, but it was a different feeling from the feeling of anxiety which you will feel because at the end of the day twin pregnancy is always a worry. 

Now I'm carrying a singleton I've relaxed alot more, now I understand what certain pains and twinges are and to be honest the aches and pains are nothing compared to what you will feel towards the end of your twin pregnancy. If you really feel something is wrong then ask for a scan even if it is just to put your mind at rest but honestly, you are a Mum to be the worrying just is part of that hun and believe me it doesn't stop even when they are here :) and I keep getting told by my Mum I'll still worry when they are 40 years old! :) 

Stay positive all will be fine I'm sure. Let us know how you get on if you go for a scan xx


----------



## lisababe5

Hi BabyBumpAhead, 
I'm only about a week ahead of you with ID twins and at my scan we were told that there is a size difference between them. We were told all about TTTS and I cried for about 3 days. I then asked what we can do in the meantime and Doc said 'we just want to monitor the growth every 2 weeks' 
The point I am making is that even if you get told news like this there is nothing that worrying can do - if anything it will make it worse. So I am relaxed, happy, trying to eat as much as I possibly can (aiming the food to the left as it goes down!) lol! 
My advice to you is try to enjoy every moment of carrying your babies. I waited so long to get pregnant and some people out there are desperately trying to get pregnant. You haven't been told anything is wrong and I bet those babies are happy and healthy in there. If you want to be bump buddies I could do with someone who's in a similar situation to talk to too. All my friends keep telling stories of their pregnancies (but none of them had twins so I feel they can't really offer me any advice!)
To keep you updated.... At our 16 week scan both babies had shown linear growth! 
Wishing you all the best - and enjoy yourself! 
Lisa x.


----------



## ~Hope~

I am totally with you on the anxiety. We had our last scan at 12 weeks and now have to wait until 20 for the next one. I wish I could feel them moving as that would help. I do have a Doppler but I don't like to use it too often. I thought the mw would listen at my 16.week appt last week but apparently they're not allowed to anymore in my pct :saywhat:

I think the only thing we can do is stay positive. I'm lucky that once I get to my 20 week scan they are every 4 weeks after that!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies. I think part of this stems from the other day when my bump was "lopsided" and I pushed on it (hard, but not any harder than you'd push with a doppler) and it moved back to normal. Since then I've been convinced I mashed the baby or something. Completely illogical and no way that caused anything, but I've just got this heavy feeling. 

Anyway, they didn't plan a scan between 12 and 20 weeks because my doctor is very conservative with them and just doesn't think at that point it gives much information for di/di twins. However, I called today and expressed my anxiety and she said we get a growth scan for my peace of mind. :happydance:* So next Tuesday at 9am it is.* I feel so much better. 

Thanks for not making me feel like a crazy - I'm glad to know I'm not the only neurotic worrier. :)

~Hope~: I have a doppler also. If I were having one it would give me peace of mind, but I never truly know if I'm finding two or finding the same one from two angles, so it really doesn't help much. My husband is convinced we find both, but it just doesn't relieve my anxiety. Glad it's not just me. 

Lisa: Thanks for the advice. I would love to just sit back and enjoy my pregnancy, but my personality and seeing twins born at 19wks last year on one of my rotations has made that pretty much impossible. I'm just terrified. I was one of those "desperately wanting to get pregnant" ladies and now I just desperately want these babies to be okay. I keep telling myself not to worry, but it doesn't work. I am, however, enjoying being pregnant much more than I was enjoying NOT being pregnant when we wanted to be. :)

Kelly: Thank you so much. <3 It's always great to hear I'm not alone lol. 

Cali: I called her and told her pretty much that and she was really quick to order a scan for me. She said it would be fine to get one now. I feel much better. I have a doppler, but I always convince myself I'm finding the same heartbeat at two angles...it just doesn't ease this anxiety. It's only been the past 3 days I've started worrying, before then it would help.


----------



## san fran shan

I'm glad you got an appointment for sooner! I have felt the same way as you waiting just 4 weeks between appts. Twice I have called to move the appt up because I needed reassurance. My doc was totally ok with it and very understanding. The reassurance is priceless. I have learned twice now that is it totally ok that I am not feeling them move yet. On the scan they are kicking and turning. Just can't feel it. You are definitely not alone in how you are feeling!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Baby- I'm glad you called and got an earlier scan!! I do know how you feel.. I had a MMC back in Nov of 2010- and then when we could try again, it took just over a year...Needless to say, in the beginning I was so terrified of another mmc, I was over the top cautious!! Not to mention using that doppler all the time! We didn't even tell our family or anyone I was pregnant again, let alone with twins, till I hit the 12 weeks mark! 
Shan, Baby, Lisa & Hope- will your Dr.'s start scanning you every 2 weeks once you hit 20??


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

CaliGirl35 said:


> Baby- I'm glad you called and got an earlier scan!! I do know how you feel.. I had a MMC back in Nov of 2010- and then when we could try again, it took just over a year...Needless to say, in the beginning I was so terrified of another mmc, I was over the top cautious!! Not to mention using that doppler all the time! We didn't even tell our family or anyone I was pregnant again, let alone with twins, till I hit the 12 weeks mark!
> Shan, Baby, Lisa & Hope- will your Dr.'s start scanning you every 2 weeks once you hit 20??

We will do every 4 weeks after 20 weeks. More if they were identical, but they are very clearly in separate sacs with separate placentas, so he doesn't get much info from scanning every other week. Just once/month for growth checks.


----------



## lisababe5

CaliGirl35 said:


> Shan, Baby, Lisa & Hope- will your Dr.'s start scanning you every 2 weeks once you hit 20??

Hey, I get scanned every 2 weeks from 16 weeks because of size difference and I think this will continue from now on. Are you getting regular scans? x


----------



## san fran shan

I think they will start having me come in every two weeks. I'm moving and changing docs and will request to see the perinatologist. Just want to make sure my doc is specializes in high risk. I haven't had any problems, just want the best doc!


----------



## CaliGirl35

lisa- I do get regular scans...I was seeing the Dr. once a month who always gave me a scan there, and then seeing another place for scans every 3-4 weeks.. so I was still basically getting scanned every 2 weeks- from about 20 weeks on, I have been getting scans every 2 weeks, and my dr just no longer does it at her office. starting next week they will have me scanned weekly... I will also go in to labor & delivery once a week for a NST..


----------



## lisababe5

Glad you're being well looked after. Sorry for being stupid - but what is an NST? Never heard it before x


----------



## katrus78

BBA, I also got a scan today out of pure paranoia that something is wrong as I can't feel them at all! I am so grateful they managed to fit me in the same day, and although the scan only lasted 15 sec, I still found it to be very reassuring. It is just sooo strange how big they are on the screen, how much they move, and yet I feel absolutely nothing!


----------



## san fran shan

Katrus - I know what you mean! I've even had some OJ and laid super still hoping to feel something, and nada!!


----------



## katrus78

You are a mango now! And mangos are big! Lol please tell us right away when you feel something!!


----------

